# Phrag Eumelis Arais



## abax (Jan 11, 2017)

finally opened (no pictures, long story) from Lilfrogfarm
and is absolutely gorgeous. Thank you Rob!!! :rollhappy:


*correction*


----------



## eteson (Jan 12, 2017)

It will grow very fine and bloom under very high levels, water it frequently

Enviado desde mi SM-J700M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 12, 2017)

Cool. This is probably my favorite of the kovachii primary hybrids. The flowers are surprisingly large considering how small schlimii's flowers are, and some clones are fragrant!

I had one clone that absolutely sucked. The foliage was huge. It blasted most spikes. When it did bloom, the flowers were poorly shaped, pale, and lacked fragrance. Plus, it would get rot periodically. Pretty sure I let the winter claim that one, or maybe I just tossed it outright after a rot outbreak?

But my other clone is wonderful. Grows well, blooms often. Flowers are beautiful (not award quality mind you, but good enough for my tastes), and the flowers smell nice. It's still a large-ish plant, but the rewards are worth it.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2017)

I've had many problems with big plants imported of this hybrid. Please post a photo when you can.


----------



## abax (Jan 12, 2017)

Eric, you know how you don't have a PC? Well, it will be May before
my bloody contract with Verizon is done and I can get service from
someone somewhere who actually knows what they're doing.

Mine is a first bloom and I'm so surprised with the quality that I've
been smiling since Tuesday! Please notice that I've changed the
source for the plant. I took delivery from several vendors in a
couple days and forgot which came from where. I got a really nice Fritz from let'stalkplants which is a lovely plant , but hasn't bloomed yet.

I think my EA might just be award quality, however, I'm not particularly interested in chasing awards.

EA is supposed to be fragrant??????


----------



## abax (Jan 12, 2017)

*Eliseo what do you mean by high levels?*

Are you referring to light levels? The EA is under an LED light
setup in my greenhouse, 12 hours on and 12 hours off. It's watered
every day. The plant seems to be quite happy with no problems at
all.


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 13, 2017)

abax said:


> finally opened (no pictures, long story) from Lilfrogfarm
> and is absolutely gorgeous. Thank you Rob!!! :rollhappy:
> 
> 
> *correction*



You are welcome.


----------



## abax (Jan 14, 2017)

Mr.Happyrotter, thank you for reminding me to sniff. The
bloom is developing fragrance. I took a good sniff this
afternoon and smelled something nice even through a
stuffy nose.

Rob, you're top notch in my book. I smile at that flower
constantly when I'm in the greenhouse. EA thinks I'm
slightly dotty. ;>)


----------

